# Ivy Farm Manor - Aug 2014



## genna8 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ivy Farm Manor - Aug 2014








First visit to Ivy Manor (AKA Hampole Manor, The Manor House, The Doctors House and the House of Dr X!) Very easy to find despite some difficulty in tracking down the specific location (beyond somewhere in the village of Hampole in Doncaster). I spotted the house standing back of the main road – easy peasy. Just as quick and simple is gaining entry – there are the regulation wobbly fences but they look long forgotten. There clearly was an iron gate in place at one time that may have hindered access but this has been torn of its hinges, chucked on the ground and appears to have been trampled on by a heard of stampeding buffalo – a sort of symbolic ‘ up yours’ to whichever security company put it there in the first place. 

Contrary to what I’ve heard in previous reports the property is actually listed ‘for sale’ (with the option of leaving out the grounds) I was under the impression that it had just been left to rot. 

Working my way through the house I very soon spotted the oft wrote about literature in the way of books, magazines and psychiatric journals – loads of these litter both the ground and upper floor. There are also lots of things left by whoever inhabited the house last – footwear, bedding, utensils, items of furniture etc – all of which make for quite interesting things to photograph (at least for me) 





_Example of the oft mentioned books/magazines/journals etc_

I would suggest though that if any one is going to visit they do it quickly – not just because the property is for sale but also because much of the house is rubble. It’s also clear that contrary to the Urbex code of taking pictures and leaving only footprints much of the artefacts mentioned by previous visitors are no longer in evidence e.g. bottles of medicines, jars, footwear (although I did spot one boot!) – Presumably some of the footprints belong to a confused explorer who left plenty of footprints and took more than photographs.

While these places were built to last it is obvious that – due the state of disrepair – much of the floor is dangerous. There are sections where the floor has disappeared completely and I found myself treading very carefully in quite a few areas. The situation is more treacherous upstairs where there a misplaced footfall could lead to a drop to the floor below. 

One thing that I was quite keen to find were the cars I’ve heard so much about – at least two of them apparently which were in the garage (surprise!) at the back of the property. However on making my way across the garden I came across an odd looking vehicle that as far as I know has not been mentioned by any explorer that I know of. I’m not an expert on cars so couldn’t say for definite what make and model this was except that it was yellow, had two wheels (that I could see) and what appeared to be a starting handle on the front. I figured that the yellow might be suggestive of something sporty and the starting handle reminiscent of something of the vintage persuasion but beyond that I had no idea. I have included a photo of this particular motor in the event that a subscriber to DP might be able to identify it. 






_This is the mystery vehicle I spotted lying close to the garage - if anyone can identify the make and model please let me know! _

Heading over to the garage itself in the hope of spotting the other cars I had heard about I was somewhat disappointed to discover that the inside was quite gloomy. Peering tentatively around the corner I could see what appeared to be a machine made of green metal - closer inspection also revealed a rather large container attached to the front - and further back some kind of steering device. Given it's colour and its proximity to the very large garden I surmised that this must be some kind of motorised lawnmower - perhaps the cars must have been moved elsewhere. 

Before leaving I tried to get to the roof but couldn’t see any way to get there – other than use the improvised props that previous visitors have used. I did not fancy risking life and limb – not to mention expensive photography equipment just to get a bit further so with that I called it a day. On the way out though I was lucky enough to actually find one of the elusive cars – buried under a pile of old wood, tree branches and assorted junk! Unbelievable – I would have thought that someone would have tried to get hold of this for restoration (the car that is) . 





_At last - a definite sighting of one of the cars I had heard so much about! Yay!_

A great morning out and well worth a visit especially for the newcomer or older urbexer who doesn’t want to have to make like a ninja in order to gain access. 




































































Thanks for looking!

History
An interesting link in a famous comi…er newspaper.

http://www.dailyfail.co.uk/news/art...ttering-halls-swimming-pool-covered-moss.html


----------



## soranman (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice photos, although the pic of the green car will probably get removed as car photos are not allowed in reports.

The yellow vehicle is a mini builders tipper, similar to this:





Also the remains of the car in pic 4 belong to the now rare Citroen BX GTI 16v


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice and some great finds.Ace shots and report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonbegood (Oct 28, 2014)

See post 18 on this link.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=274511#post274511[/ame]


----------

